# TBT Lottery



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to TBT's first ever bells lottery.  Here's how the lottery works.  There are 40 tickets to be bought for 25 bells each.  Once all tickets are bought, I will select random numbers to win the prizes.

Prizes
1 ticket will win 750 bells
1 ticket will win 500 bells
1 ticket will win 250 bells
2 tickets will win 100 bells
3 tickets will win 75 bells
5 tickets will win 50 bells
*7 tickets will win access to Blue Haven (winner's choice)

You may only buy 1 ticket per day, and in the end have no more than 3 tickets.

Please post here to buy a ticket.  All bell transactions will be made after the contest.

*May be used for 50 bells instead.


----------



## Justin (Jun 27, 2006)

40 tickets please!

   

Just kidding, 1 cause we can only buy one a day.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 27, 2006)

One ticket please.


----------



## <:) (Jun 27, 2006)

1 please


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 27, 2006)

I will buy 1.


----------



## Copper (Jun 27, 2006)

I will buy one ticket


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll take one ticket. :yes:


----------



## sunate (Jun 28, 2006)

I will take one   
:huh:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 28, 2006)

i want one


----------



## SL92 (Jun 28, 2006)

1 ticket please!


<big><big><big><big><big>1 TICKET!! OVER HERE!!</big></big></big>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 28, 2006)

Another ticket  please

(that'll be 2 total for me)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 28, 2006)

OK, I will be gone starting tomorrow, and until after the 4th of July.  Please continue buying tickets (maximum 1 a day, 3 total per person).  Once I'm back, I'll do the lottery drawing.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh, and shouldn't this be in the TBT forum store?


----------



## AnimalManiac (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll take a ticket.    
^_^


----------



## Justin (Jun 28, 2006)

Another day another ticket.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 28, 2006)

Twelve tickets gone so far. That leaves a mere 28 tickets left to be bought...


----------



## Monkey09 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ill take one.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll take todays ticket.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 28, 2006)

1 Ticket!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll take a ticket.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll take todays ticket, too.
(I now have 2 tickets!)


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll buy one!


----------



## AnimalManiac (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll buy today's ticket too!

(I now have 2)


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 29, 2006)

75 bells gone 3 tickets in! coughI'mbuyingmythirdticketcough


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll take my second ticket. How many are left, anyways?


----------



## Justin (Jun 29, 2006)

Another day another ticket. (that's now 3)


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll buy one ticket, I guess.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 29, 2006)

One more for me.... by the way, isn't darth on vacation.    
:huh:


----------



## SL92 (Jun 29, 2006)

One for me, which makes two.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 29, 2006)

25 tickets gone, 15 tickets left.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jun 29, 2006)

One ticket, please.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll buy my last ticket!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 30, 2006)

I want a 2nd ticket


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll take another, if there is any left. That would make 3.


----------



## Micah (Jul 1, 2006)

1 ticket please.


----------



## Micah (Jul 2, 2006)

If there are any more I will buy another. If not then oh well...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 2, 2006)

If there are any left, i want my 3rd


----------



## AnimalManiac (Jul 2, 2006)

If there are any left i want my 3rd too


----------



## SL92 (Jul 2, 2006)

My last ticket, please.

6 tickets left


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 2, 2006)

I'll take my fourth. That makes 5 tickets to go.


----------



## Micah (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll buy my last.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 3, 2006)

Same here, I'll take my last ticket.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 4, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Same here, I'll take my last ticket.


 Why do you get five tickets?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 4, 2006)

smart.. you can only have 3 tickets    			 *takes extra 2 back, gives to darth*


----------



## SL92 (Jul 4, 2006)

There are five tickets left if you exclude Smart_Tech's cheating


----------



## SL92 (Jul 4, 2006)

1- Justin
2- PKMNMaster
3- <
4- StormTrooper88888
5- Copper
6- DS_Marker
7- Sunate
8- ZeldaFreak
9- SL92
10- PKMNMaster
11- AnimalManiac
12- Justin
13- Monkey09
14- DS_Marker
15- OCM
16- Smart_Tech
17- OCM
18- Triforce3force
19- AnimalManiac
20- DS_Marker
21- Smart_Tech
22- Justin
23- Bul
24- StormTrooper88888
25- SL92
26- TwilightKing
27- OCM
28- ZeldaFreak
29- Smart_Tech
30- Koehler
31- Koehler
32- ZeldaFreak
33- AnimalManiac
34- SL92
35- Koehler
36- Fanghorn
37- Triforce3Force

To randomly pick numbers which represent the people who bought the tickets, http://www.geocities.com/WallStreet/9819/index.html#lotto
And follow the instructions accordingly. For the Grand Prize, enter 1 in the first box and 40 in the second empty box.


----------



## MasterDS (Jul 4, 2006)

Do we all have to do this? Or is this for whoever started this. If it is the first is true, than Copper won.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 4, 2006)

MasterDS lite said:
			
		

> Do we all have to do this? Or is this for whoever started this. If it is the first is true, than Copper won.


 No, DarthGOhan can do that if he likes.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 24, 2006)

:| Is this going to happen or not?


----------



## SL92 (Jul 24, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> :| Is this going to happen or not?


 There's still 5 tickets left....


----------



## Micah (Jul 24, 2006)

I say pick anyways.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 24, 2006)

The 5 tickets must be sold.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 24, 2006)

Ill buy one then.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll take one!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll take another. I don't know how many I have, though.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 24, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> I'll take another. I don't know how many I have, though.


 That would be your 6th, Smart.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 24, 2006)

Shadow_] [quote="Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> I'll take another. I don't know how many I have, though.


That would be your 6th, Smart. [/quote]
 Okay, thanks Link.   
^_^			 Here's some bells, because I'm feeling generous.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 25, 2006)

I'll take my 3rd please .


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 27, 2006)

1- Justin
2- PKMNMaster
3- <
4- StormTrooper88888
5- Copper
6- DS_Marker
7- Sunate
8- ZeldaFreak
9- SL92
10- PKMNMaster
11- AnimalManiac
12- Justin
13- Monkey09
14- DS_Marker
15- OCM
16- Smart_Tech
17- OCM
18- Triforce3force
19- AnimalManiac
20- DS_Marker
21- Smart_Tech
22- Justin
23- Bul
24- StormTrooper88888
25- SL92
26- TwilightKing
27- OCM
28- ZeldaFreak
29- Smart_Tech
30- Koehler
31- Koehler
32- ZeldaFreak
33- AnimalManiac
34- SL92
35- Koehler
36- Fanghorn
37- Triforce3Force
38-PKMNMasterSamus
39-DarthGohan1
40-DarthGohan1


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 27, 2006)

Huh? I thought I had more than that.

Edit: Oh, never mind. 3 ticket limit.


----------



## Micah (Jul 27, 2006)

Is that all the tickets? If it is, when is the drawing?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll be picking now, using the program that was linked in this thread somewhere *goes to find it*.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 27, 2006)

Here is the order of the winners:
2
26
23
27
35
12
39
20
7
21
13
36
24
37
22
32
40
8
31
14

If you're the number at the top of the list, please select your prize from the 1st post.  Then, once everyone before your number has picked, you pick.  To pick a prize, just post in this thread.  If you don't want access to a secret board (don't blame ya), you can have 50 bells instead.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd like a ticket please.

Edit: Never mind.  I can see the drawing's been done already.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 27, 2006)

YES! OMG! I won the lottery!  That sucks that this isn't real lottery in real life >_<.  Eh, who cares.  I'll take 750 bells please!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow, I won. I almost never win.

Could I have (legal) access into Blue Haven, please?     

But seriously, I've never been in there.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 27, 2006)

You aren't second on the list <_< it goes in order .


----------



## Micah (Jul 27, 2006)

Cool, 5th. I know what I'm getting and I'm guaranteed it. (hahaha)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 27, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> You aren't second on the list <_< it goes in order .


Well, let's see...

*Counts*

Aw man, 10th? Oh well. That's what you get for gambling.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, I won 750 bells from gambling    			 so gambling isn't that bad...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 27, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Well, I won 750 bells from gambling    			 so gambling isn't that bad...


 To me, it depends on the risks. Now, if I would only lose a dollar or two, that wouldn't be bad...but I wouldn't go to the extreme with thousands of dollars to everything I own. I don't see how people can do that. :no:


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 27, 2006)

Meh, im # 12 >.>

Anyway, in casinos, only the casinos win.  :yes:


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 27, 2006)

I won.


----------



## Justin (Jul 27, 2006)

I got 7th in the list. Can I get anything?


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 28, 2006)

I got 2 numbers,  if the money I get (if I chose the money)is over 100 I'll choose the money if the money I get (if I chose the money) is lower than 100 bells I choose the access key.


----------



## Micah (Jul 28, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I got 7th in the list. Can I get anything?


 Yes. There are (about) 15 prizes. First place gets to pick their prize first. Then second and so on...


----------



## SL92 (Jul 28, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> 1- Justin
> 2- PKMNMaster
> 3- <
> 4- StormTrooper88888
> ...


I never won anything! What are the chances?


----------



## Micah (Jul 28, 2006)

List of winners in order

PKMNMasterSamus
Twilightking
Bul
OddCrazyMe
Koehler
Justin
Darth
DS_Marker
Sunate
Smart_Tech
Monkey09
Fanghorn
Storm
Triforce3Force
Justin
Zeldafreak
Darth
Zeldafreak
Koehler
Ds_Marker


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow 5 people won twice    			 and ZF won twice and there is only one person in between them .


----------



## Justin (Jul 28, 2006)

What can I win then?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, this might take a while to hand out prizes.  Darth chose the winners a bad way.  He should've done like it seperate, so then the prizes would be handed out for the people who won.  But he made one big list...


----------



## Micah (Jul 28, 2006)

Is Twillightking gonna claim his prize cause I know he doesn't get on much.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 28, 2006)

Idk, well, I saw him on earlier today, I wonder why he didn't post.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 28, 2006)

If it goes a full day without claiming their prize, the next person may post.
The person who was skipped may post at any time then.


----------



## Micah (Jul 29, 2006)

It's been more than 24 hours since PKMN claimed his prize.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 29, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Is Twillightking gonna claim his prize cause I know he doesn't get on much.


No, he's over to my house... he says he claims his prize...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 29, 2006)

He has to say what prize.  Darth, just give him the 500.


----------

